# Tell Us About You



## Chay (Jun 18, 2008)

I am on this site everyday, I do more reading than talking but as I have grown to know more and more of the members I am curious as to the people behind the screen names. So I thought I would start a "tell us about you" thread. I'll start to get the ball rolling.

My name is Leah, I am 35 years old. I work at a dayspa as an Esthetician. My job naturally lead me into soap making. I have been in skincare 10+ years and have been making soap for about 7. Outside of soaping I stay fairly active. I am at the gym a minimum of 3 days per week for aerobics, pilates, and swimming; I love the water. I studied martial arts for many years and although I no longer work out in a dojo I still practice the discipline at home.






I am married with two boys, 16 & 12. While I tend to be more on the quiet side, my husband is usually the life of the party so we balance each other out fairly well. He is in the reserves and my oldest son is in ROTC. He is planning to join the military after high school in order to pay his way through med school (mom is so proud) My youngest is a real fire cracker and keeps me on my toes. My guys are my first response team when it comes to soap and they've been around it long enough to know a good bar of soap when they use one.   

My Guys





The view from the back deck.





Not sure what happened to the photos. I thought I made them larger. One more thing about me. I'm a computer disaster.


----------



## Martin (Jun 19, 2008)

My name is Sonja, and have been married to my soul mate for 27 years. We met while in the USAF. I was stationed in the Philliphines and he was stationed in Okinawa Japan. We have been all over the world.  We did our 20 years, have 3 great kids and now have 2 beautiful grandsons. OMG we are grandparents. We try to live life to the fullest.  The picture was taken on our land the we bought in SC. They had just put the drive way in (we have a 1/10 mile drive way). We plan on building a house there within the next 2 years. I just started making soap and love it. We live in S. Fl where I was born and raised.


----------



## mare61 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi 

My name is Marianne and I live in Ontario, Canada. My husband and I moved here from Switzerland 18 years ago. We farm. We have 3 kids between the ages of 17 and 13. I started soaping 6 months ago and just love it.

The pictures shows me and my family during our townships 150th anniversary parade in 2006.





[/url][/img]


----------



## Chay (Jun 20, 2008)

Martin said:
			
		

> (we have a 1/10 mile drive way)


It's a good thing you'll be living in SC. I would hate to have to shovel snow out of that driveway. :shock:


----------



## Chay (Jun 20, 2008)

mare61 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> My name is Marianne and I live in Ontario, Canada. My husband and I moved here from Switzerland 18 years ago. We farm. We have 3 kids between the ages of 17 and 13. I started soaping 6 months ago and just love it.
> 
> ...


Love the outfits, did you make them?


----------



## Martin (Jun 20, 2008)

We really were not thinking. We have 26 acres and figured we would build in the middle. It's all wooded, so the drive had to go in first. If it does snow I hope it"s not much.

Sonja


----------



## IanT (Jun 20, 2008)

Im Ian, originally from NY but moved to FL for the warm weather (and not having to deal with winter!!....) Just finished up my B.S. in Psychology from UCF in orlando and Im looking into possibly going back to school for massage/alternative healing or acupuncture or a combo of all of them...I love to surf, anything involving the beach is saaawweeeet... 

I got a pic somewhere ill  ad in a bit! 

oh and yes Im a soapaholic.... muahahahah


----------



## anhoki (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm Anhoki (Angela).  Married to my best friend for the past 12 years we have two great little girls.  Our baby will be starting first grade this year and her "older" sister is telling her all about big kid school as she heads to second.  We moved from Sacramento to TN in '03 to be closer to family.  I am a military brat through and through and can't really call one place or the other "home".  I've been soaping for about 5 yrs now.  Making candles longer than that.  I made my first piece of jewelry when I was 8 and made my own clothes all through HS.  I have 11 going on 15 tattoos and love life.  

Next.....


----------



## mare61 (Jun 21, 2008)

No, I didn't make the outfits. My daughters was borrowed from a friend and mine was made specially for me as a gift from my mom went we left Switzerland. It is all handmade. The materials are silk, wool and linen and the whole dress costs about $ 2000. It's a costume that was only worn on Sundays or Holidays in the Region of Switzerland were I originate from. There are fancier onces that require a lot of specific silver jewelery with it that are worth a lot more. I used to sing in a Swiss Choir here in Canada, so my outfit used to get quite a bit of wear. But I'm just to busy right now and everything is stored away in the back of my closet.


----------



## Chay (Jun 21, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> Im looking into possibly going back to school for massage/alternative healing or acupuncture or a combo of all of them


That's awesome Ian, I considered getting into acupuncture but just couldn't stand the thought of going back to school again. I am really into alternative healing.


----------



## IanT (Jun 21, 2008)

Chay said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too!!


My mother and stepdad got me on to it, My mom was one of those organic, Italian moms who cooks everything from scratch and insists you ate healthy and took everything in moderation...def had a big influence on me...my stepdad is a naturopath/holistic health pract. up in NY.


just got to save some $$ and I think Im going to make a move on it. Ive got a contact at Manatee technical institute in sarasota FL who said I can get in the program, its 3G's so Ive def got to save!...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Anohki! Glad to see you here. I'm going to have to write about your soaps soon on my blog. They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## anhoki (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you....I need to go check out a blog now.


----------



## thenaturalway (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi.  I'm from Houston, TX.  I work in a hospital as a Medical Staff Coordinator.  I've worked in healthcare for 18 years.  I'm not sure if I could work in another field.  I'm currently taking classes via internet at Clayton College of Natural Health.  I am working on transforming my family into healthy, organic foods.  All-natural products from personal hygiene to the products I use in my house.  I've recently became a member of a company that sells all natural household products.  No harsh chemicals, pesticides, etc.  Slowly but surely I will get to my goal.

I became really interested in aromatherapy when I started taking classes.  School has been a slow process.  But I do plan to succeed.

It becomes a challenge to work fulltime, be a mom to 2 very active boys of 5 & 9, wife, a housekeeper, chauffeur, teacher, business owner, etc.

Well this is my life in a nutshell!


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 9, 2008)

My names Cathy and I was born and raised on Vancouver Island, British Columbia. I started my soapmaking addiction in 1998 while living in a community called Honeymoon Bay where I sold soaps at the local markets and at every craft fair I could find. In 2004 we moved to Saskatchewan for my husbands job and I stopped making soap for awhile and got a job as an accounting clerk (not very creative, I know!). My kids and I missed the mountains soooo much that we moved back to BC in July of last year and I am back at the soapmaking with a vengance!!  

I met my husband when I was 16 and he was 15 and we have happily lived the rollercoaster of life together since. I have a daughter 15 and a son 13 who of course are both brilliant! A little nervous right now since my daughter is at the age I was when I met my husband...I know what I was doing then...just don't want her doing it quite yet!!!  






Me and my dog.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My lovely children.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My wonderful husband.


----------



## Chay (Jul 9, 2008)

I hear you Cathy, I'm also struggling with it.


----------



## PixieWick (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello ..... i'm a newbie here ...

my name is jodi 

i have 3 girls .. chezarina aka chez , melissa aka mel and clerice aka re or reese 

I live in jersey .. central/north i'll be 39 in a couple days .. married to a police seargant . brian .. also known as pita lol

 once you get to know me .. i talk ALOT ! can't shut me up most days .. 

i've been making candles for about 7 yrs .. off more than on in the past 6 months..

an this is what i look like .. lol

guess i need to post more to be able to show you my picture


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, lemme see.............where do I start?  I am Carrie, 37 going on 12, live in Michigan, originally from Los Angeles!  Been married for 17 years, have two monster boys 15 and 12, love to shop and make soap!  I really love to make people laugh in case you haven't noticed!  I can be a big ole smarty pants as well!  And Paul aka Soapmakerman, is my dad  :shock: 






Just kidding, he isn't my dad!  Inside joke


----------



## IanT (Jul 11, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Oh, lemme see.............where do I start?  I am Carrie, 37 going on 12, live in Michigan, originally from Los Angeles!  Been married for 17 years, have two monster boys 15 and 12, love to shop and make soap!  I really love to make people laugh in case you haven't noticed!  I can be a big ole smarty pants as well!  And Paul aka Soapmakerman, is my dad  :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Paul is your dad!! :shock:  i didnt know that!!


----------



## Chay (Jul 11, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> have two monster boys 15 and 12


For some reason I thought your kids were young. Not sure where I got that.


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 11, 2008)

PixieWick said:
			
		

> Hello ..... i'm a newbie here ...
> 
> my name is jodi ....
> 
> ...



Just join a group like Flickr http://www.flickr.com/ and post your pictures there. 

Once that's done click on your picture.
Select the 'all sizes' button.
Highlight option #2 for the URL (unfortunately #1 doesn't work)
Copy and paste it into your forum message! Done!


----------

